# Vital Essentials Raw



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have gotten quite busy lately with full time student teaching second grade, weekly seminars, working on my masters capstone and attempting to enjoy my afternoons with my boyfriend and dogs.  Prey Model Raw is taking a bit more time than I'd like and I have been looking for an alternative for busy days. 

I am so happy that I have found my local dog boutique is going to special order Vital Essentials raw for me. This is a pre-made raw that is cheaper than Primal/Nature's Variety/Stella and Chewies. It is not HPP (High Pressure Pasteurized), which is a PLUS in my book. It does not contain all of those unnecessary fruits and veggies, either. I can feed this for approx. 3.60/lb, which, while more expensive than ideal, is still close to what I was already paying with Prey Model (due to a lack, on my part, of putting effort into finding good deals.) I plan to possibly do a week of Prey Model, a week of Pre-Made, and altering like that. I don't like to alternate on individual days, because I find it difficult to balance the diet that way. I need at least a week or so to get in all of the goodies I want to feed.

Anyway, thought I would share this in case anyone is interested: Vital Essentials – Natural 100% raw pet food diet for dogs and cats.. Northwest Naturals is another one I am considering. I like variety. I like my dogs to eat something different every day. When I do feed pre-made, I avoid feeding the same flavor two days in a row.  http://cms.nw-naturals.net/raw/index.php 

http://www.healthypetdiet.com/ I plan to also incorporate some HPP raw. This, too, is cheaper and my handler gets from a representative in Kansas City. This will make it easy for Tiger to stay on raw while showing.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Let me know sounds promising! Nino is doing well on Ziwipeak
and prey model, I would love to stay all raw weather he is traveling
or home. Sharon is great and does feed the way the owner would like!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Apres Argent said:


> Let me know sounds promising! Nino is doing well on Ziwipeak
> and prey model, I would love to stay all raw weather he is traveling
> or home. Sharon is great and does feed the way the owner would like!


She sure does! 

I will let you know how the Vital Essentials goes. I am getting a free pack of patties from the representative next week before I order some.

I still want the bulk of their diet to be prey model, but sometimes I really like/need something faster in the mornings now that I have to drive an hour to get to the elementary school. I'd also like to send Tiger without dry food next time. Although, I know Sharon puts dry food in their kennel at shows (Orijen for Tiger), so I wonder what she would do for the all raw dogs? Does she put anything in Nino's crate?


----------

